# Healthy dips



## Butterz (Apr 23, 2006)

i was wondering what are some healthy dips for carrots, celery, and ect.  and also how do you make them?  thank you.


----------



## luvs (Apr 23, 2006)

yogurt with seasonings such as garlic & onion powder, chives or fresh scallion, some salt, or else a yogurt with taco seasoning. i would choose a plain yogurt, whole milk or lowfat.


----------



## fireweaver (Apr 23, 2006)

well, butterz, that's going to depend on how you define "healthy".  for some people, that means low-calorie, others mean low-fat, others mean without whatever "bad chemical" is currently in the news.  what's the goal here?

for me, healthy would be something made from quality ingredients, minimally processed, minimally preserved.  try cashew, almond, macadamia, or sunflower seed butters - these are generally found at organic food stores and have nothing in them but ground nuts and a bit of salt.  or try making your own ranch dressing to taste.


----------



## luvs (Apr 24, 2006)

another one! hummus or baba ganoush? very healthy, high in fiber & other great stuff! delicious, too! i'd have zucchini sticks with them. plenty of fresh veggies may work well with these.
if you'd like recipes, i'd give you a few!


----------



## Aurora (Apr 24, 2006)

Along the lines of vegetable dips you may also wish to explore the very broad field of bean dips. Traditionally bean dips are consumed with corn or tortilla chips but crunchy carrots, celery sticks, broccoli and cauliflower are all quite satisfying with bean dips.

Do a google search on "bean dip recipes" and you will be rewarded with a thousand choices.


----------



## Yakuta (Apr 24, 2006)

I love dips that are made of yogurt.  They are healthy and delicious and go very well with raw veggies. 

To get a thick texture (similar to mayo) you can take a cup of yogurt and seive it through a cheese cloth to lose it's liquid.  (Note:  If you use a greek or middleeastern yogurt you don't need to do this because it's extra thick and creamy).

Add salt, pepper, garlic, fresh herbs (whatever you like) to give it your own special touch and serve.

Another healthy dip is one that is made with all natural peanut butter.  My kids like everything peanut butter related so I came up with a delcious version. 

All Natural peanut butter (Practically available in all grocery stores and is the ones without any trans fat) about 1 cup
1 clove of garlic minced
1/2 jalapeno minced
1 tsp of soy sauce
1 tbsp of honey
1 tsp of olive oil

Add olive oil to a pan and then add garlic and chilli (optional but tastes a nice element).  Let it saute for a minute.  Add the peanut butter, honey and soy sauce and let it simmer on low for 20 seconds or so.  

Serve it as a dip with veggies or chicken or whatever your heart desires


----------



## kill_love38 (Apr 24, 2006)

wana thank all for your wonderful contribution for well being of mankind. at the same time this meduim to introduce myself. my name is kevin, a biochemist who has been researching on nutrition. l will also wana inform all that l am curious type who always ask to know. 
thanks once more for yourselfless job and to contribute when necessary.
l love you all in diecusscooking.


----------

